# Its been a while....BUT FLUFFY IS NOW 8 MONTHS OLD!



## lenaf4ever (May 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been super busy with work, moving, and traveling and completely forgot to give you guys an update of my baby boy fluffy! He is now 8 months old and is THE MOST OBEDIENT, KIND, LOVING, little boy EVERY! 
Last time I was here, a number of you guys gave me VERY useful and kind advices in training cockapoo pups and they were oh so helpful. 
As a special thank you to all of you guys out there who have helped me along the ways of giving fluffy a wonderful life..here are some adorable pictures of him on my phone that I captured with my phone.
He is so adorable and is getting bigger and smarter everyday!
-Lena 



hopefully you guys will find his cuteness just as much as I do! haha


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so very cute.... 
we pick our first cockapoo up this morning, cant wait


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He certainly is cute.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Fluffly is gorgeous


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Super, super cute


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful puppy x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Lena, welcome back. Fluffy is gorgeous! Such a cute face


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He"s gorgeous, all credit to you for making sure he is such a lovely boy xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Meltingly cute! What a gorgeous boy. x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, total cutie pie!


----------



## lenaf4ever (May 31, 2012)

:twothumbs: thank you thank you thank you guys!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow cuteness!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Really cute and a lovely colour


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Fluffy you are sooooooooo gorgeous I could eat you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! SO CUTE!!! I love cockapoos!!!


----------

